
Ford Is Working on Package-Delivery Robots That Fold Up Inside Self-Driving Cars - ourmandave
https://jalopnik.com/ford-is-working-on-package-delivering-robots-that-fold-1834960235
======
MobileVet
I have long felt that short to medium term deliver drones will be ‘last mile’
solutions. Think of the UPS truck as the aircraft carrier and the drones as
the jets. Interesting that they only speak of a single robot per vehicle in
the article, that seems silly.

The truck pulls into a neighborhood and parks. The bots deploy to all houses
within x range and then return to the carrier. In some cases the truck may not
even stop, or it may be traveling to the next drop point while the delivery
drones are doing their thing.

This would greatly enhance speed and efficiency without the need for crazy
battery tech and lifting gains required on the drone front.

